# Canadian Weekends?



## funetical (Oct 16, 2009)

What goes on in Canada on the weekends? It seems we have a good cultural exchange happening and I don't want to stop it. Please tell more about Canadian life. I've thought about converting for a decade now and am still not sure. Is it true your Dad has to be Canadian?


----------



## mudmixer (Oct 16, 2009)

Your father just has to end every statement with an "eh?"

It even shows up in Minnesota, Michigan and other places.

Learn how to deer hunt and ice fish. - The deer can taste good but the ice melts before it cooks. I don't know what the bow hunters do when they are hungry - maybe switch to walleyes? Bass are considered junk fish.

Canada can be 12 month long great place to live if you can find a way to make a living west of Toronto. East of Toronto is a French suburb.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 16, 2009)

Mudmixer pretty well has Canada nailed down.

Basically, a Canadian is nothing more than an unarmed American with health care.

And, of course, a Canadian is more likely to know how to make a canoe.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 16, 2009)

Gee, i though that you spent the weekends trying damsels to railroad tracks and wearing red jackets and your mean uncle was named Snidely Whiplash. eh


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 16, 2009)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Gee, i though that you spent the weekends trying damsels to railroad tracks and wearing red jackets and your mean uncle was named Snidely Whiplash. eh



No, that's just a stereotype created by the movies.  I haven't tied anyone to a railway track in years.  And then, it was just the one time.


----------



## funetical (Oct 18, 2009)

Do they offer socialized medicine for it?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 18, 2009)

funetical said:


> Do they offer socialized medicine for it?



Yeah.  They had me in a psych ward for a long time after that under what they called "observation"?  I thought that was stupid.

I saw it on TV.  I did the same thing.  What's to figure out?


----------



## funetical (Oct 20, 2009)

Where is Dudley when you need him? Do Canadians grow up watching that or do you have a stupid American character that gets old after three shows? How do you feel having Brendan Frasier play Dudley? He's not Canadian. That would make me mad.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 20, 2009)

Funetical:

     Actually, I grew up watching the same TV shows as you probably did.  But, when I was growing up, there was no "Cable TV" or Satellite TV that carried dozens of TV channels like there is today.  The TV service we had was by "through the air" television broadcasts that you picked up with your TV antenna, and we had 3 channels, one of which was completely in French, so we only had two channels we watched.  Most of the TV shows we got were from the major US networks, so they were much the same as anyone growing up in the US would have watched.  But, we never got Sesame Street.

Instead of Sesame Street, the TV shows for kids in Canada at that time were either locally produced or produced at the CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Company) headquarters in Toronto and sent out to other Canadian cities by mail on magnetic tape.  So, you had to live within 50 miles or so of a Canadian city to pick them up on your TV set:






1. Mr. Dressup - Mr. Dressup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





2. The Friendly Giant - The Friendly Giant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

     Mr. Dressup and The Friendly Giant were produced by the CBC, so you've probably never heard of them.


----------



## funetical (Oct 21, 2009)

Huh. You only answered some of my questions. And no I haven't heard of either. That's cool though you get to share an experience with a handful of people. My daughter watches Sesame street and the old episodes are better than the new. It's not just Nostalgia either it's the stupid political correctness of it all. Plaza  Sesamo is great to though.   Plaza Sésamo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Multi colored big bird!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 24, 2009)

O.K. continuing along the TV theme, who is this Mike Holmes, with the show Holmes On Homes? Is he really the good guy? A nicer Bob Villia? What gives with all the dodgy stuff he fixes? How come we dodn't have a US version of this guy?


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 24, 2009)

If only we could get a real version of the TV drama that really unfolds.

Mike does a good job, but some of the things he does are questionable, as with anything done in an hour.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Oct 25, 2009)

> Where is Dudley when you need him?


  Prolly polishing his RCMP issue leather boots.  I hear he's into leather.



> Do Canadians grow up watching that or do you have a stupid American character that gets old after three shows?


Yes, his name is Wolf Blitzer.  I thought he was a reindeer at first, but then I noticed he only had two legs and had a more or less vertical torso.



> How do you feel having Brendan Frasier play Dudley? He's not Canadian. That would make me mad.


No, we're not pissed.  We figure he's caucasian, and that's close enough to pass for a Canadian.  Now, if they had some Pashtun tribesman or Congolese pigmy playing the part of Dudley Doright, there'd be some discussion of the matter.


----------



## funetical (Oct 26, 2009)

I thought wolf blitzer was a figment of my imagination till I was 16. Then I was sure of it. And your right maybe Brenden has Canadian heritage? We should all ignore that.


----------

